# Support period from vendors



## Jakey

It works on my nerves when a new device (Mod or Atty) is brought in with all the hype that surrounds it, only to have the vendor i purchased the item from tell me a minth or two down the line that they dont have stock for coils at the moment and they not sure when they will be bringing more in. Yes they are perhaps in stock at other vendors. But that turns iut to be an inconvenience.

So my question is:

Should there be a guaranteed support period from vendors assuring us that they will stock these items for a set period. Be it a month, 2 months, 6 .... 12....

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Clouds4Days

Jakey said:


> It works on my nerves when a new device (Mod or Atty) is brought in with all the hype that surrounds it, only to have the vendor i purchased the item from tell me a minth or two down the line that they dont have stock for coils at the moment and they not sure when they will be bringing more in. Yes they are perhaps in stock at other vendors. But that turns iut to be an inconvenience.
> 
> So my question is:
> 
> Should there be a guaranteed support period from vendors assuring us that they will stock these items for a set period. Be it a month, 2 months, 6 .... 12....



For sure bud they should, they dont need to keep huge amounts of stock. But there should be coils available i would say for at least a year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Huffapuff

Or you could just order a year's supply of coils when you purchase and eliminate the problem

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

Not sure if it's viable for a vendor to keep a years worth of coils in stock, and how many coils are enough for a year? They don't know if the stock will sell or not. The option of ordering more coils for customers (hassle free), should be the guarantee. 

I'm being sympathetic as I ran my own business once, which relied on importing stock, and it was nightmarish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Jakey said:


> It works on my nerves when a new device (Mod or Atty) is brought in with all the hype that surrounds it, only to have the vendor i purchased the item from tell me a minth or two down the line that they dont have stock for coils at the moment and they not sure when they will be bringing more in. Yes they are perhaps in stock at other vendors. But that turns iut to be an inconvenience.
> 
> So my question is:
> 
> Should there be a guaranteed support period from vendors assuring us that they will stock these items for a set period. Be it a month, 2 months, 6 .... 12....



@Jakey 

What device did you buy that you need coils for?
When did you buy it?
When did it reach SA for the first time?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GregF

On the same note, what is the warranty period on a new device from vendors?
ie: button not working or faulty mod

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

GregF said:


> On the same note, what is the warranty period on a new device from vendors?
> ie: button not working or faulty mod



I think it depends on the vendor @GregF 
If you want to get direct feedback from vendors on this type of issue, feel free to start a thread in the "who has stock" subforum

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey

Silver said:


> @Jakey
> 
> What device did you buy that you need coils for?
> When did you buy it?
> When did it reach SA for the first time?


My lemo 3 for example, the vendor i bought it from doesnt stock the coils for it anymore, and its only a few months old.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jakey

foGGyrEader said:


> Not sure if it's viable for a vendor to keep a years worth of coils in stock, and how many coils are enough for a year? They don't know if the stock will sell or not. The option of ordering more coils for customers (hassle free), should be the guarantee.
> 
> I'm being sympathetic as I ran my own business once, which relied on importing stock, and it was nightmarish.


Fully agree with you, the guarantee should be the option of ordering more, hassle free. But being told "not sure when we'll get more" is unacceptable in my books

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

Jakey said:


> Fully agree with you, the guarantee should be the option of ordering more, hassle free. But being told "not sure when we'll get more" is unacceptable in my books



Fully agree bud it is unacceptable, vendors should be able to give you a option of ordering coils, cause all they meed to do is pop in a box or two of coils with along with their orders of new goods.

This is also a reason why im not a fan of tanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Polar

foGGyrEader said:


> Not sure if it's viable for a vendor to keep a years worth of coils in stock, and how many coils are enough for a year? They don't know if the stock will sell or not. The option of ordering more coils for customers (hassle free), should be the guarantee.
> 
> I'm being sympathetic as I ran my own business once, which relied on importing stock, and it was nightmarish.


I could understand the problem sitting with stock that doesn't sell, but still a local supplier should take responsibility for what they sell. I expect support if the supplier punted this product off on me and will be upset if I returned next week and can't use my product because they no longer stock a necessary component for me to use it. Unless this was a special order where I request the supplier to bring it in for me, the responsibility to support a chosen product is with the supplier. Comes down to business is business and sympathy rarely fits in there. This being said, I don't think a supplier can be held responsible for stock shortages (very popular products) or discontinued products (natural technology evolution).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## foGGyrEader

Polar said:


> I could understand the problem sitting with stock that doesn't sell, but still a local supplier should take responsibility for what they sell. I expect support if the supplier punted this product off on me and will be upset if I returned next week and can't use my product because they no longer stock a necessary component for me to use it. Unless this was a special order where I request the supplier to bring it in for me, the responsibility to support a chosen product is with the supplier. Comes down to business is business and sympathy rarely fits in there. This being said, I don't think a supplier can be held responsible for stock shortages (very popular products) or discontinued products (natural technology evolution).


True, true ... customer service is absolutely the first priority. And with this in mind, making sure 'spares' are available is the vendor's responsibility. As is providing a warranty and providing customers with sealed genuine products unless otherwise stated. 

I just remember what is was like when the postal strike was on ... don't think I will ever recover

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Jakey

Sorry to hear about lack of coils for the Lemo3

I dont know the Lemo3 - I thought it was a rebuildable - lol

I do think your thread title could perhaps be reworded to more accurately describe what you are referring to. I dont see it as a "guarantee" but rather as a "support period" of a particular device

I do agree with you that vendors should try to stock the coils of a particular device they are selling for a while after the device has stopped being sold or stopped being in favour. Vendors that dont do that will probably just lose goodwill with customers - as what seems to have happened in your case.

At the moment, there are so many devices coming out all the time. I sometimes wonder how the vendors decide on what to stock and what to continue supporting. Must be quite a challenge.

Hope you find what you looking for @Jakey 

And happy new year!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I have an almost brand new Defiant tank by COV that has been a paper weight since it was two weeks old. Fried one ceramic coil, used the other for two weeks, and no coils anywhere. Even the thread started by someone else in 'who has stock' yielded no responses. I feel a little like the vendor stiffed me with this purchase.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> I have an almost brand new Defiant tank by COV that has been a paper weight since it was two weeks old. Fried one ceramic coil, used the other for two weeks, and no coils anywhere. Even the thread started by someone else in 'who has stock' yielded no responses. I feel a little like the vendor stiffed me with this purchase.



Is that tank still being sold by any vendors @Viper_SA ?
When did you buy it?
What does the vendor say that you bought it from? Can they get you more coils?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Viper_SA said:


> I have an almost brand new Defiant tank by COV that has been a paper weight since it was two weeks old. Fried one ceramic coil, used the other for two weeks, and no coils anywhere. Even the thread started by someone else in 'who has stock' yielded no responses. I feel a little like the vendor stiffed me with this purchase.



Thats terrible.
As many vendors will selling the kit.
@Silver it is the tank that comes on the c.o.v mini volt kit.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Not sure if it's still being sold @Silver 
Bought it somewhere in May 2016. When no one replied to another member's thread, I just chucked it in a drawer. Maybe the glass will fit anothr tank someday. Might still get some use from it. Never contacted the vendor directly, seems to me they would have replied to a who has stock thread if they had any designs on stocking spare coils.


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> Not sure if it's still being sold @Silver
> Bought it somewhere in May 2016. When no one replied to another member's thread, I just chucked it in a drawer. Maybe the glass will fit anothr tank someday. Might still get some use from it. Never contacted the vendor directly, seems to me they would have replied to a who has stock thread if they had any designs on stocking spare coils.



Ok 

I have noticed that several vendors do not keep tabs on the Who has stock threads. 
Perhaps give the vendor a call or send them a message- maybe they have some coils for you or can get you some.

I wouldnt assume that if they dont reply to the Who has stock thread then they dont have the coils or cant get them.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Viper_SA said:


> Not sure if it's still being sold @Silver
> Bought it somewhere in May 2016. When no one replied to another member's thread, I just chucked it in a drawer. Maybe the glass will fit anothr tank someday. Might still get some use from it. Never contacted the vendor directly, seems to me they would have replied to a who has stock thread if they had any designs on stocking spare coils.



@Viper_SA Are these not the coils you looking for bud?

http://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.ph...or-mini-volt-coil-selectable-resistances.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cov-defiant-coils.t27766/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cov-defiant-coils.t27766/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ceramic-coils-for-cov-defiant.t21417/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/council-of-vapour-defiant-ceramic-coil.t23500/

One vendor sort of replied, but not very encouraging. I bear what silver is saying, but we might as well close the who bas stock section if no one keeps tabs on it. Just my view


----------



## Clouds4Days

Viper_SA said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cov-defiant-coils.t27766/
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cov-defiant-coils.t27766/
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ceramic-coils-for-cov-defiant.t21417/
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/council-of-vapour-defiant-ceramic-coil.t23500/
> 
> One vendor sort of replied, but not very encouraging. I bear what silver is saying, but we might as well close the who bas stock section if no one keeps tabs on it. Just my view



But the post above i posted is that the right coils bud?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hi bud @Jakey
Been doing some research for you.
Apparently the coils that the Lemo 3 uses is the Eleaf EC coils which is the same coils the melo and ijust uses.

Posting links of availability of coils
(This is only some of the vendors i quickly posted)

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/ijust-2-melo-2-0-5-ohm-coils

http://www.thevapery.co.za/products/eleaf-melo-2-ijust-coil

http://vaperite.co.za/product/eleaf-ec-coils/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Viper_SA said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cov-defiant-coils.t27766/
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/cov-defiant-coils.t27766/
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ceramic-coils-for-cov-defiant.t21417/
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/council-of-vapour-defiant-ceramic-coil.t23500/
> 
> One vendor sort of replied, but not very encouraging. I bear what silver is saying, but we might as well close the who bas stock section if no one keeps tabs on it. Just my view



They are still used by several vendors from time to time so no point in closing it when it does add value on occasion 

Sorry for your situation but hope you manage to find some coils.


----------



## kev mac

Jakey said:


> It works on my nerves when a new device (Mod or Atty) is brought in with all the hype that surrounds it, only to have the vendor i purchased the item from tell me a minth or two down the line that they dont have stock for coils at the moment and they not sure when they will be bringing more in. Yes they are perhaps in stock at other vendors. But that turns iut to be an inconvenience.
> 
> So my question is:
> 
> Should there be a guaranteed support period from vendors assuring us that they will stock these items for a set period. Be it a month, 2 months, 6 .... 12....


Just buy a crap load from Fast tech.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dooky

And that is why Twisp can justify their prices. You can get coils just about anywhere!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Soutie

I had this issue with the Pico kit I started with. The kit with the melo III mini tank comes with no spare glass and I broke the glass in the first few weeks that I had it. None of the vendors at that stage had spare glass for the tank even though the kit was being sold by the fistful.

I ended up getting an iJust tank for the Pico just to continue vaping till a few weeks later I was able to get a spare glass from a vendor in Pretoria. Surely if dozens of this device are flying off the shelves it isn't too much of an ask to have a few spare glasses brought in. I have seen requests for this glass countless times in The Who has stock forum as well as the classifieds section.

Same issue with the avo22, I think there is one vendor who stocks the glass and is constantly sold out cause they fly off the shelves as soon as they get stock.


----------



## Raindance

Guys and Dolls, following some pretty good arguments here I had to change my vote in support of the keeping of stock. My initial thoughts were that for vendors to keep a bunch of "dead" stock would increase the required markups in order to subsidize the capital tied up in these items. However, the "goodwill" value of being able to supply spars and consumables was overlooked in that theory.

This does however imply that vendors would be required to do some careful planning in terms of spares and consumable stock levels, but judging from the before going replies, this would be worth their while. Optimum reordering points and order sizes can be fairly accurately determined so risks can be minimized.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ashley A

Dooky said:


> And that is why Twisp can justify their prices. You can get coils just about anywhere!


Um, no. I had a Clearo, only single device at that time for a grand. Then they released the new Clearo where you could get 2 for a grand and from no kiosk having stock to contacting head office and the warehouse, their solutions a month later was to buy the new Clearo which I dod like the newbie sucker I was before discovering this forum. I wonder if you can get coils for that from Twisp no but I doubt it.


----------



## Jakey

Silver said:


> @Jakey
> 
> Sorry to hear about lack of coils for the Lemo3
> 
> I dont know the Lemo3 - I thought it was a rebuildable - lol
> 
> I do think your thread title could perhaps be reworded to more accurately describe what you are referring to. I dont see it as a "guarantee" but rather as a "support period" of a particular device
> 
> I do agree with you that vendors should try to stock the coils of a particular device they are selling for a while after the device has stopped being sold or stopped being in favour. Vendors that dont do that will probably just lose goodwill with customers - as what seems to have happened in your case.
> 
> At the moment, there are so many devices coming out all the time. I sometimes wonder how the vendors decide on what to stock and what to continue supporting. Must be quite a challenge.
> 
> Hope you find what you looking for @Jakey
> 
> And happy new year!


Noted and changed, the lemo 3 does have a rebuildable deck too so you weren't completely off

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi bud @Jakey
> Been doing some research for you.
> Apparently the coils that the Lemo 3 uses is the Eleaf EC coils which is the same coils the melo and ijust uses.
> 
> Posting links of availability of coils
> (This is only some of the vendors i quickly posted)
> 
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/ijust-2-melo-2-0-5-ohm-coils
> 
> http://www.thevapery.co.za/products/eleaf-melo-2-ijust-coil
> 
> http://vaperite.co.za/product/eleaf-ec-coils/


Thanksdude, also managed to source them elsewhere, just feel like the person that sold it to me in the first place should be my first option when buying

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Jakey said:


> Thanksdude, also managed to source them elsewhere, just feel like the person that sold it to me in the first place should be my first option when buying



For sure bud and the EC coil is such a popular coil (all the melo tanks 1,2 and 3 and ijust tank use them) so i dont understand how they dont know when they getting new stock.

But glad you sorted bud.


----------



## Dooky

Ashley A said:


> Um, no. I had a Clearo, only single device at that time for a grand. Then they released the new Clearo where you could get 2 for a grand and from no kiosk having stock to contacting head office and the warehouse, their solutions a month later was to buy the new Clearo which I dod like the newbie sucker I was before discovering this forum. I wonder if you can get coils for that from Twisp no but I doubt it.



I've been using the Aero and never had issues getting coils (dischem, clicks, kiosks, even makro)...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

